# ACSI card / guide available from C&CC



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've just got an e-mail flyer from the C&CC saying they now have the ACSI card / guide for 2011. £11.99. It's supposed to be available on line, 
http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/travelabroad/campingcardacsi/

or by phone the number is 0845 130 7701 or 024 7642 2024.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have just received a complementry copy of their(ACSi) DVD. will be installing this onto the laptop.8600 sites.  

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

is that the "listed" sites as well as the ones accepting the card?


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

If it is the same DVD as I have, it lists ALL the sites on the ACSI register, including those who offer off-peak discounts. 
However, the discount sites are not specifically shown or marked. You have to buy the book and the card to access and use them.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes that is correct.sorry was called away.thank you thursdaychild.

cabby


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, Yes we just got the complimentary Disc too, they must have ordered excess and trying to clear out cupboards :lol: 

I thought C&CC started selling this at the beginning of last year. 

Got ours direct (thanks Andy) took nearly 2 weeks to get here, vicarious books usually gets it here in 2 days. 

Mandy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Hi, Yes we just got the complimentary Disc too, they must have ordered excess and trying to clear out cupboards :lol:
> 
> I thought C&CC started selling this at the beginning of last year.
> 
> ...


Hi Mandy - we got ours from Vicarious last year, didn't know whether it was the first year CCC had it.


----------

